# Gonna start donating 25% of my tips now on



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Once you reach a certain age in your life, you wanna start giving back more than taking. I'm not doing this to get more tips or show off or get attention, I just feel like crap all the time if I don't do something to help in some way. I'm been thinking about this for awhile and I think I am finally gonna do it.

I'm gonna put up a sign that says 25% of tips weekly will go toward a children or environmental charity/organization. It'll be a different one each week to spread the donations, and I'll print the receipts weekly also to show proof of the donations and put them in a binder if people ask for evidence. Just the tips btw, not the driving earnings.

Any advice or criticisms before I do this to make sure I have all my grounds covered?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey I run a vending business and a part of my salary goes to Children's Cancer. It has a sign on each machine.

So yes this works, but as a matter of fact, Uber should have partnered up with charity for this very purpose. Does Travis not understand kindness?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Does Travis not understand kindness?


You mean Rat Face? I personally don't think so. God or evolution made him with a ratty-looking face for a reason.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think people may get the impression that you are begging for money or it's a scam to force people into feeling more guilty for not tipping.


----------



## Erika Boyer (Mar 20, 2017)

Excellent idea - just make sure you have the evidence and proof clearly accessible. The millennial generation are very into work charity and this will certainly speak to their hearts.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Erika Boyer said:


> Excellent idea - just make sure you have the evidence and proof clearly accessible. The millennial generation are very into work charity and this will certainly speak to their hearts.


I will have it under my driver's seat in a binder if they ask, lol. But I feel like when I start to pick up dumb drunk people, that's where I might be dealing with problems with hostile idiots.



Lee239 said:


> I think people may get the impression that you are begging for money or it's a scam to force people into feeling more guilty for not tipping.


Yeah. I have a feeling some will think that way. But I will have the receipts of the donations printed out and put in a binder


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

htboston said:


> I will have it under my driver's seat in a binder if they ask, lol. But I feel like when I start to pick up dumb drunk people, that's where I might be dealing with problems with hostile idiots.
> 
> Yeah. I have a feeling some will think that way. But I will have the receipts of the donations printed out and put in a binder


What is your goal to get more tips? You should just donate 25% and not put a sign up otherwise because it makes it look like you want to be applauded.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> What is your goal to get more tips? You should just donate 25% and not put a sign up otherwise because it makes it look like you want to be applauded.


If it helps me get more money for the donations, I don't mind. People will donate if they know their money is going to a good cause. It might get me more tips personally but that's unintentional. Unless you can find a better solution for me to advertise 25% of their money is going to a good cause. I'm open ears.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

htboston said:


> If it helps me get more money for the donations, I don't mind. People will donate if they know their money is going to a good cause. It might get me more tips personally but that's unintentional. Unless you can find a better solution for me to advertise 25% of their money is going to a good cause. I'm open ears.


 Donate 50% if it's not about the tips or getting more money


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Donate 50% if it's not about the tips or getting more money


I was already thinking about that and probably will do that


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

If your doing it to help charity then why don't you really help them and donate 100% ? instead of " unintentionaly" taking 75% ??


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> If your doing it to help charity then why don't you really help them and donate 100% ? instead of " unintentionaly" taking 75% ??


Why do business only donate a portion of the proceeds to the charity? Still gotta put food on the table...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> If your doing it to help charity then why don't you really help them and donate 100% ? instead of " unintentionaly" taking 75% ??


Would like to retain at least 25 bucks in tips every week for gas compensation to cut some of my expenses. I only Uber about 3 days a week for a couple of hours. I did not say I was doing it completely for charity.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> Would like to retain at least 25 bucks in tips every week for gas compensation to cut some of my expenses. I only Uber about 3 days a week for a couple of hours. I did not say I was doing it completely for charity.


You are already doing charity by driving for fuber


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jc. said:


> You are already doing charity by driving for fuber


Technically it's corporate welfare.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was thinking for May, for memorial day weekend, I may give this a try to donate for Veteran related charity.

If it can increase my tips and allow me to donate to a charity, it'll be a double win. I can imagine donating $100 a month to Wounded Warriors with tips. That'll bring my tax liability down enough to really reduce how much I pay on a full year of earning. I ended up paying $300 with 4 months of driving in 2016, so a full year should be under $1000 in taxes. Perhaps the $1000 can be offset by $1200 in donations? Rather a charity get that chunk of change than the Feds.

Increasing my tips while donating to a cause I believe in. It may not necessarily be Wounder Warriors, maybe DAV, but definitely Veteran related.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You are already doing charity by driving for fuber


All we do is complain about uber and still drive for them. We're feeding the beast that is slowly killing us. That's why some of us put tip boxes in our cars to increase our pay to stick it to uber.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

So... 25% of 0 is....... ?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> So... 25% of 0 is....... ?


Very negative, lol. But I'll update ya when I actually do it. Haven't drove in awhile


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

htboston said:


> Very negative, lol. But I'll update ya when I actually do it. Haven't drove in awhile


Just being honest, boss. People must be generous where you are......


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> Just being honest, boss. People must be generous where you are......


We'll see I guess. In a few days I'll tell you if you're right or wrong


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

For what its worth, I hope I am wrong. Dead wrong. Good luck!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> Just being honest, boss. People must be generous where you are......


When I started out, Atlanta was terrible with tips. Since finalizing my tablet tipping sign, I typically max out at about $400 a month on a good month, but it does fluctuate. The better the surges, the less the tips from what I've seen. I only drive nights, and that usually means more surges but drunks can be randomly generous with their tips, $10-20 on short rides, especially if they're flush with cash heading to a strip club....

If pulling this angle can increase tips to $500 a month and I dedicate 20% to be donated, I'll still get my $400 and now I'll have $1200 in charitable donations on the year to offset my tax liability.


----------

